

Why Github is startup's graveyard (and why it's a good thing) - volaski
http://volaski.tumblr.com/post/17030253463/why-github-is-where-startups-go-to-die-or-come-back

======
arkitaip
Insightful post. The title did, however, threw me off. A graveyard implies
death, which we generally associate with grief sadness, nothingness, etc. But
but placing projects on GitHub, startups are contributing to our collective
knowledge, helping others, engaging in an act of kindness, etc. So maybe a
more relevant analogy would be museum, library or (art) gallery? [pedant]

~~~
volaski
Thanks. Agreed. Gallery sounds like a good analogy, but in this post I was
trying to use the term "graveyard" as a good thing. Guess I couldn't overcome
the terms' connotation. Modified the title to point out that it's a good thing
:)

